# whats in your boat



## scottbustech (Mar 17, 2008)

ok im doin my floor layout and deciding on storage while maintaining as open of a floor as possible heres what i have always keep in mind my boat mostly hunts not fishes
1 required safety ( flare gun, flag, horn, first aid kit, exetra exetra)
2 life jackets x 5 even though i never have had more than 4 people in my boat
3 two anchors and lots of rope
4 spare prop
5 tool kit
6 hand held vhf radio
7 fuel filters x2 sparkplugs x 4 (i have a 2 cyl and carry 2 sets of spares)
8 2 stroke oil 
9 lower unit oil
10 jb weld 
11 lower unit oil kit 
12 wd40 and ducktape

Any thing im forgeting or anything yall take ya think would be useful


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 18, 2008)

Bug spray

Funnels and rags

WD-40 and CRC (helps if you get your wires wet)

Hydraulic fluid for steering and trim (if you have those)

Handi-wipes and cleaning stuff in case of a oil / fuel spill

Fuel dry (I use Stabil) so if you get towards teh bottom and start pulling water out of the gas you can make it back



Loose the lower unit oil - you have to have the boat out to use that anyway and you are just adding to the chance you will containmate it with water


GOOD TOPIC!


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2008)

WD-40
Spare fuses
flashlight
screwdrivers
spare plug
couple of extra wing nuts
Zip ties
Toilet paper
Sunscreen
Bug Spray
2 spare AA Batteries for Gps
Electrical Tape
Fishing towel


----------



## rebg38 (Mar 18, 2008)

I would say that the one thing that you are likely to need the most, if you have portable gas tanks, is an extra fuel line, complete with the connectors on each end and a new squeeze bulb installed on it. From my experience, I have more problems with fuel lines out on the water than anything else.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 18, 2008)

First aid kit (includes flare, and the other safety stuff etc, etc.)
Fire extinguisher
Tools
Spare fuses
3-4 Flashlights
2 Spotlights
Spare spark plugs
Toilet paper
Bug spray
Sun Screen
Electrical tap
Zip locks


I don't see a point in packing oil in my boat. I just have it in my truck. If anything should happen, I have my kicker and vice-versa. Just incase. I don't have to have a spare fuel tank, I have a resevoir that I can switch to use when I run out in the main tank. Need to invest in several fuel lines.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 18, 2008)

rebg38 said:


> I would say that the one thing that you are likely to need the most, if you have portable gas tanks, is an extra fuel line, complete with the connectors on each end and a new squeeze bulb installed on it. From my experience, I have more problems with fuel lines out on the water than anything else.


I almost disagree rebg38. I say one of the most important things to have is..................toilet paper!!! How many of you guys have been there and know what I'm talkin about!!?? :LOL22:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 18, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> rebg38 said:
> 
> 
> > I would say that the one thing that you are likely to need the most, if you have portable gas tanks, is an extra fuel line, complete with the connectors on each end and a new squeeze bulb installed on it. From my experience, I have more problems with fuel lines out on the water than anything else.
> ...



Been there! lol :lol:


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2008)

Dunkin donuts! Woo hoo! One large Iced coffee and a stack of napkins! :LOL2:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 18, 2008)

Jim said:


> Dunkin donuts! Woo hoo! One large Iced coffee and a stack of napkins! :LOL2:



In 1 pic of me with a Salmon in Georgian bay, you can see a Country Style donut box reflecting off the window. its quite funny.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 18, 2008)

Lets see, it partly depends what I am fishin' for but I always have my safety equipment, and fishing gear, a few tools, a few extra bulbs for the lights, sunscreen, bug spray, and some wawa iced tea!


----------



## redbug (Mar 18, 2008)

I always carry my membership card to SEA TOW.. 

my first aid kit has come in handy on a few occasions
i also carry A jump pack in case of a dead battery Pull starting a 225hp ain't easy and a set of jumper cables.
A spare prop and prop wrench are nice I have needed that also.
I also carry an extra rope for my trolling motor release I have had that break and screw up a day 

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 18, 2008)

- (1) First Aid kit
- (2) PFD's
- (1) Type IV throwable flotation device:
(req'd for 16' boats and above here)
- (1) 4' paddle
- (1) Mushroom anchor with line
- (1) Measuring rule (haven't used it yet :roll: 
- Extra line (double-braid 50' x 1/8" dia)
- (1) Tackle bag
- (4-5) worm binders
- (2-5) rods
- Small disposable air horn
- (1) flashligh
- Spare boat plug
- Small binoculars
- Small soft-sided cooler with water/sodas 
- Thermos of black coffee sometimes
- Cell phone in waterproof ziplock-style container


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 18, 2008)

I forgot to mention a few things.

FPD's - 5
Boat Plugs + Spares - 10
Paddles - 2
Tape Measure
Scale
Binoculars.

Other things I put in my boat before I fall asleep the night before.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jim said:


> Dunkin donuts! Woo hoo! One large Iced coffee and a stack of napkins! :LOL2:


 =P~ =P~ =P~ That what I'm talkin about!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 18, 2008)

Dang, read Slayer's list and remembered the scale, although it's in the tackle bag, so I guess that counts as "in" the boat :-k


----------



## pbw (Mar 18, 2008)

Where is everyones hammer? 

I don't carry much but this thread is helpful.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 18, 2008)

pbw said:


> Where is everyones hammer?


----------



## Popeye (Mar 18, 2008)

- (3) PFD's 
- (1) Type IV throwable flotation device: 
- (1) 4' paddle 
- (4) hand-held Flares (3 required)
- (1) River anchor with line 
- (1) Fluke anchor with line 
- (2) 15' dock lines (double-braid 15' x 3/8" dia) 
- (2) Tackle bags with 4 3700 storage boxes each
- (1) small bucket (for bailing) filled with assorted salmon dodgers, flashers and Dipsey Divers.
- (3) panfish rods (those always stay in unless I go in someone elses boat)
- minnow bucket (if I'm planning on using minnows)
- (5) salmon rods (only if going for salmon)
- (1) Small disposable air horn 
- (1) corded 12V spotlight
- (1) flashlight
- LED cap light (I'm getting old and need more light :lol: )
- Spare boat plug 
- binoculars 
- handheld GPS
- Towel
- Mosquito netting for over the head
- Cell phone in waterproof ziplock-style container 
- Small wrap with hand tools (Gerber Multi tool, Screw drivers, Channel Locks, 8" Crescent HAMMER)
- extra fuses
- spare truck key (hidden in my secret hidey spot)
- landing net
- fish billy club
- Marine radio (installed)


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 18, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> - (3) PFD's
> - (1) Type IV throwable flotation device:
> - (1) 4' paddle
> - (4) hand-held Flares (3 required)
> ...



I forgot to mention dock line. I have 2, 15 foot lines and 100 foot rope for the 10lb anchor. Want to see the stuff, check the pics on the other threads.


----------



## Old Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! My little boat couldn't carry all the "stuff" you guys are taking with you! :lol: 

The one thing I never leave the dock without is my dear old Glock 9 MM with 2 extra clips! :roll: :roll: 

It's been quite handy in repelling Pirates...none have boarded my boat to date! :lol: 

Seriously, this is a great thread, and I have made a list of items that I WILL take in the future.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 25, 2008)

Old Bill said:


> Wow! My little boat couldn't carry all the "stuff" you guys are taking with you! :lol:
> 
> The one thing I never leave the dock without is my dear old Glock 9 MM with 2 extra clips! :roll: :roll:
> 
> ...



Where do you fish to have pirates?


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 25, 2008)

Aaarrrgghhh


----------



## Old Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Old Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! My little boat couldn't carry all the "stuff" you guys are taking with you! :lol:
> ...



Every lake in Oklahoma has Pirate Ships! The reason I know that they are real Pirates is thay fly the Pirate's Skull and Bones flag! 

Of course, there are times when I do wonder....because the sweet young bikini clad women lounging on the bow of some of the boats don't look like real Pirates! :roll: :roll:

However, they might be the most dangerous of all!! :lol:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 25, 2008)

Old Bill said:


> Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> 
> 
> > Old Bill said:
> ...



The bikini women are just to catch you off guard :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Mar 25, 2008)

Old Bill said:


> Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> 
> 
> > Old Bill said:
> ...



I don't believe you... Pictures, we need pictures :lol:


----------



## Old Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Old Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> ...



Pictures of the Pirate Ships...or the sweet young bikini clad womern? 8) :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 25, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Old Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> ...



Concur on the pics! 8) 
(Andy, not to get off-thread to far, but my fist ship raised the Skull & Crossbones whenever we returned to port (Newport) after being out awhile.  )


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 25, 2008)

Old Bill said:


> Pictures of the Pirate Ships...or the sweet young bikini clad womern? 8) :lol:



The women obviously :lol:


----------



## Old Bill (Mar 25, 2008)

Woops! I seemed to have highjack this very interesting thread. So this will be my last message.

My wife seems to have deleted all my "Priate" photos!  

However, I do have a great photo of me getting ready to go fishing on the Wabash River last year. 






Over & out. I'm gone!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 25, 2008)

Old Bill said:


> Woops! I seemed to have highjack this very interesting thread. So this will be my last message.
> 
> My wife seems to have deleted all my "Priate" photos!
> 
> ...



lol thats a funny one. :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Mar 25, 2008)

Waterwings, sent you a PM with our flag


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 25, 2008)

8)


----------



## ACarbone624 (May 12, 2008)

Bumpin this up for the newer members! 8)


----------

